# Any ice updates?



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Has anyone been by OSP, Nimisila, or Mogadore?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stopped at OSP yesterday afternoon. Was still covered except SE bay across the channel was open. Someone had run a boat thru the ice around the island. Forcast looks good but will still be several days at least yet. I am going to the NAPA nearby so I'll stop and check thickness later this afternoon.


Appears more opened up later yesterday. Now open all the way across between island and fallen tree at the golf course. Still a 30 -40 yd wide strip covered all the way across between the boathouse and the golf course. Measured 3/4" at the corner of the boathouse. Forgot the camera, had to use the phone.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

nixmkt....thanks for the info and pic's....Hope this cold snap will carry on long enough to get things "locked up"....hope to run in to you on the ice this year also.......gonna try to hit osp and nimi...on the early ice bite......jON sR.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep......Thanks for the update! Lookin good, supposed to get really cold tonight too!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mogadore:* Weds Evening 9:00 PM: Palm Rd/Saxe Rd: Ice Covered with 1 test hole... STILL UNSAFE.

*Ladue:* Weds Evening 5:00PM
RT 44 West: 75% Ice Covered/UNSAFE
RT 44 East: 75% Ice Covered/UNSAFE
Valley Road/Boathouse/Boatlaunch: OPEN WATER
Rt 422 South 75% Ice Covered/UNSAFE
RT 422 North: OPEN WATER


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stopped at North about 11:00 this morning. Everything that I could see was covered except right at the inlet. Most looked like it had only just frozen over last night or yesterday though. Measured 5/8" at the Ramp Dock.

Drove by Long and Nesmith. Both looked completely covered except part of the river from Long was open at the outlet along Manchester Road. Didn't drive back to the ramp. Both also looked from a distance like they had only just froze over.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

2 1/4 - 2 1/2 at a few ~1 acre ponds north of Akron in the CV National Forest.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I'll be @ Palm in the morning will post results I have never done any good over there but i want to get out fishin so whatever..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Same here PS73.... ice fished Mogadore, Palm Rd last year, but didnt do any good.... but I'll be there Saturday morning to give it another try... an extremely cautious try...

Here's today's ice observations:

*Mogadore: Friday 12/18/2009 5:00 PM *
Boathouse, St Rt 43 (Eastward): 100% Skim Ice Covered/UNSAFE
St Rt 43 Westward:75% Skim Ice Covered/UNSAFE
Congress Lake Road Eastward: Skim 100% Ice Covered/UNSAFE
Congress Lake Road Westward 90% Skim Ice Covered/UNSAFE
*Palm/Saxe Road: 3-4 " Ice: NOBODY ON THE ICE*


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

would rather fish in numbers, what time is everyone looking to go?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

8:30 am for me.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

It is so tempting to go fish Palm tomorrow but the fishing sucks on the ice there. I think I will go for a drive tomorrow . I think I will be checking out Mogadore ,nimisilla and osp . It will be a good day for a drive. I must thank icebucketjohn for the great updates on the lakes. John you have saved me serious gas money. I have a feeling I will be on one of those lakes by Monday. 
To kill some time until safe ice , I will be going to Edge Water to try to get my 1st smelt on Sunday . If anybody know anything about how to get them it would be really appreciated.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It's 10:15am Saturday morning and I just got off the phone with Icebucketjohn. Him and Mrphish are on the ice at Palms Road. He said they've already drilled 25 holes and are working their way to the island. Only 2 fish caught(1 big redear and 1 small gill) so far. Bucket said the ice is 3-3+ inches thich and they are the only 2 guys on the ice...............Mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

There were 2 guys at Old State Park this AM... I yelled out to them and they said there was 2 1/2 to 3 where they were... Not enough for me..

STAY SAFE!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i hit a large pond this Sunday afternoon and found about 2.5"-3" of ice....it felt good to shake off the cobwebs and watch the vex and get some bites but it wasnt as much fun or relaxing being on unsafe ice. water was seeping out of the holes and frankly i was pretty releived when i got everything on shore again.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Checked at Nimi this afternoon. Didn't see any open areas. Measured 2" at both Main St. ramp dock and C-1 ramp dock and only 1" at the C-6 ramp dock. Mostly cloudy ice.

On a side note, saw a perfect example why most trash cans have been removed. Still is a small dumpster at the C-6 ramp, one of the last one's I've seen around. It was just about full with household trash, including a dishwasher. Someone had also dumped a couch and chair by the outhouse at ramp C-1.


----------

